# Iado Greetings!



## Hope2321 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Guys!

I'm 21 and I have been practicing Hokushin Shinoh Ryu Iado. 
I have also been involved with Arkijutsu, Kali and TKD. So roughly 3 yrs of martial training!
I can say I've stuck with Iado for 8 months now! I've been to Japan and made some awesome friends for many years to come. A dear friend of mine introduced me to this style and ever since it's given me a feeling of being at "home."

I'm still considered white belt as I still need to be used to Iai goshi sitting and made of the basics in Iado. >_< 
My main passions lay in discussing philosophy, Martial Arts(especially JMA) and mostly my writing. It is my dream to one day write a book based in Japan around the Meiji period. But for that I need more studies on how a dojo was still running back then and so on! ^_^

Other than that I am happy to chatter away! So fellow Masters, Sensei's and Students don't be shy!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk, *Hope*.  Always happy to see a fellow student of the sword arts :rei:.  Where in the world do you call home?


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 30, 2013)

Greetings and salutations! Welcome to MT.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to MT. You'll find we have a number of very knowledgable JSA practitioners here.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome! I loved iaido for the 2 years I practiced it.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to MT :cheers:


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to MT!  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Hope2321 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey there!

I call home in Australia! To the rest of you I am happy to be here and looking forward to future discussions!
My knowledge is very limited being a Shodan in Iado but i will do my best


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Feb 3, 2013)

Hope2321 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I call home in Australia! To the rest of you I am happy to be here and looking forward to future discussions!
> My knowledge is very limited being a Shodan in Iado but i will do my best



And you'll not be sorry  like I told you this is one of the most knowledge, respectful, and kind forums I've found online. So glad you finally signed up


----------



## Langenschwert (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to MT! All kinds of sword-types around here. 

-Mark


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to MT! 

Sounds like you are enjoying your journey!

Chris


----------

